# Which is better



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys had a question which is better to do buy track and get that going good then buy engines and cars or buy some engines and rolingstock then the track i have a bachman eztrack setup right now but want bigger curves and was going to use flextrack on my actual layout the wgh set is jsut temporary. thanks in advance LFB.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My personal preferance was to get the layout / Track work done first. That way when I got new engines and rolling stock they had someplace to run on.
You will find that over the years that layout's come and go. New one's are always being built. But your engines, and rolling stock tend to stick with you forever.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay thanks cause i really want a engine with sound on it and that was w;hy i asked if was better off getting locos first and then doing the trackwork. and also i foundo ut taht my mom is getting me a ns sd60m with sound for my bday but i still don't know what my layout plan is going to be any advics on a layout track plan 5x9 something kind of simple that will allow me to run big power and have some switching oppetunitys with the max of 8 turnouts thanks.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

little fat buddy said:


> Hi guys had a question which is better to do buy track and get that going good then buy engines and cars or buy some engines and rolingstock then the track i have a bachman eztrack setup right now but want bigger curves and was going to use flextrack on my actual layout the wgh set is jsut temporary. thanks in advance LFB.


Hi Buddy. The way that I've always done it, is that at the beginning, after I have a track plan, I'll use a couple of engines connected together, one car, a transformer and my chosen radius track I that I want. The engines and the car will be the largest possible size that I can successfully run on the radius track that I've chosen. This way, I know that everything smaller will automatically work good. I will then test my work as I go. Lay a little bit of track, then run it a little. 

If there's something wrong, or if I've made a mistake somewhere, I can fix it right then and there, instead of having to tear up a bunch of track to get to the mistake. Believe me, doing it this way saves a lot of time, extra work and aggrivation, and the great thing about doing it like this is that when I'm done, I KNOW it's all going to work like it's supposed to. 

Routerman


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah i plan on running large modern locos like sd60s sd70ace's es44s ac6000cw's and really long double stack container car's on the layout this is the stuff i like watching go down the track's so it is what i am going to model and ill need large radius turns and wanted to know i was going to be better off having one really big locomotive first so when i went to lay track i could test for bad track spots thanks for the help LFB.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you want to make soup which is better to get first, the pot or the ingredients? matters very little as you need both anyways. if you really like to get specific engine and have possibility to do so, why not just get it? worst case it will sit on shelf as collectible (or resell it again). you getting worked up about wrong things


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

tankist nailed it! 
It really doesn't matter! Which came first the chicken or the egg!


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay thanks. for the advice on this. dude.


----------

